# Pinout/Manual Needed for Gigabyte GA-72X motherboard



## pcdocms (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi, 

Does anyone have a manual or pdf file for a Gigabyte GA-72X 
motherboard ? 

Thanks :4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

have you looked here on Gigabyte's site 

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Default.aspx


----------



## pcdocms (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for responding. I did the above before submitting my post.. I have the system working now thanks to a little experimentation on the board. All I need now is 
the latest Firmware upgrade. 

BTW I am responding using the motherboard now.

pcdoc ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

what processor is the board using ? the details you are using might be in an archive somewhere but it will be easier to track it down if I know what CPU you have and what socket style it uses


----------



## pcdocms (Aug 11, 2007)

The GA-72x motherboard I have used and Athlon 1000 processor (socket 462 ) type

Hope this helps.

Pcdoc


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Socket 462 is also known as Socket A

I found no 72x numbers at all but I did find these 



> VIA KT133A
> 
> GA-7ZXC	GA-7ZXE(Rev 2.x)	GA-7ZX-H
> GA-7ZXR(Rev 2.x)	GA-7ZXR-C(Rev 2.x)	GA-7ZXR(Rev 3.x)
> ...


and I think you may have confused the Z with a 2 ..

go *here *to choose your download
what you are looking for, is almost halfway down the page


----------

